# Pinco eri tu?



## omicron (30 Luglio 2022)




----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Luglio 2022)

La risposta sarebbe potuta essere tranquillamente la sua


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Luglio 2022)

io metto la mascherina come metto il preservativo. 
in pari misura.


----------



## omicron (30 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> io metto la mascherina come metto il preservativo.
> in pari misura.


Appunto


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Appunto


Però a volte la mascherina la metto neh.
Tipo in ufficio anche se è un po che non ci vado, ero obbligato.


----------



## omicron (30 Luglio 2022)

Comunque se avesse pagato subito avrebbe avuto il 30% di sconto, ma non era il 20?


----------

